# Iver Johnson Truss frame bike



## dmk441 (Apr 16, 2011)

Here's the Iver Johnson bike I have, not sure if I'll keep it or not. I'm trying to find an early automobile to spend my money on I guess. The 6 1/2 in. long gooseneck that is stamped iver johnson is the nicest feature on it, truss frame part is kind of cool to. Anyone have any early car chassis or motors?


----------



## bricycle (Apr 16, 2011)

left you a pm...


----------



## klunk! (Apr 21, 2011)

If you decide to sell it I'd be interested in it.  Thanks, Karl


----------



## dmk441 (Apr 23, 2011)

Thanks for all the interest, it went to a great home, enjoy the iver Brian.


----------



## bricycle (May 5, 2011)

dmk441 said:


> Thanks for all the interest, it went to a great home, enjoy the iver Brian.




I am, I will, I do!


----------



## DonChristie (May 5, 2011)

Nice score, Bri!


----------



## bricycle (May 6, 2011)

schwinndoggy said:


> Nice score, Bri!




Thanks SD.... B


----------

